# pct with t bullet



## townie1980 (Oct 24, 2010)

hi ive just started a 4 week course of t bullet. should i run a pct from the start or at the end of the 4 weeks and what pct should i use


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

If you get signs of gyno (you shouldn't with the bullets) then run nolvadex immediately.

Run a nolva pct afterwards if you dont get the pct (1 day post cycle).. I did 60mg day one, 40/40/20/20 for the remainder weeks each day.


----------



## townie1980 (Oct 24, 2010)

splinter said:


> If you get signs of gyno (you shouldn't with the bullets) then run nolvadex immediately.
> 
> Run a nolva pct afterwards if you dont get the pct (1 day post cycle).. I did 60mg day one, 40/40/20/20 for the remainder weeks each day.


 thank you ..


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Splinter, how many weeks did you take nolvadex for?

Did you take anything else to get you back to pre cycle levels?

Sorry for thread jack but it's on the same lines ;-)


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Just four weeks post as I didn't develop gyno.

Used some tribulus aswell. (evidence behind that is debatable)

To be honest, if I was to go on bullets again, id only do 3 weeks.


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

3 weeks on the bullets! Or the post nolva,

Do you think a 3 week cycle with 1 per day first week, 2 per day 2nd week and back to 1 per day on week 3, would this be more effective then a 1 per day 4 week cycle.

Also if run cycle along with nolva from day 1, how long after would you run nolva for?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry to jump on yur thread but are t bullets still available from extreme, can't see them on the website.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Extreme originally only had ordered 500 tubs, however, he has ordered 3000 more according to another post with a similar question.

But they are in stock elsewhere.

https://www.musclecharge.com/store/muscle-gain/prohormones/testosterone-precursor/extreme-t-bullet.html


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

splinter wrote: 'if you get signs of gyno (you shouldn't with the bullets) then run nolvadex immediately'

would you continue the cycle with the nolva or quit the cycle?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have mild gyno, I've had this before any pro hormones. If anybody gets bad gyno where it's noticeable then common sense would be to stop bullets and Carry on with nolva. Me personally don't do a pct, but my nipples come sore when on bullets but when finished the little lumps I have become smaller with no soreness at all. But I'm kinky and quite like the nipple soreness lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

scoobylaw said:


> splinter wrote: 'if you get signs of gyno (you shouldn't with the bullets) then run nolvadex immediately'
> 
> would you continue the cycle with the nolva or quit the cycle?


As bullets need to be run 3-4 weeks. Chances are if you get say gyno 2 weeks in, I'd run it 1 more week whilst using nolva.

I wouldn't do bullets again for 4 weeks, just 3.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Splint, how long between cycles are you leaving it? London and maybe others don't seem to be leaving it very long between, as I've read 12 weeks between PH cycles....

(sorry to hijack, but I'm sure the OP would like to know this anyway)


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I started my last cycle on September 2nd and finished on 15th September.. So its been around 8 weeks but i only lasted 2 weeks Phill


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

London, how come only two weeks! The horny nipps to much of a distraction

;-)

how many a day you taking, 1 or 2?

London & splinter, thanks for the replies


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was on 2 a day. I was feeling very tired and short tempered so I stopped but now I'm back on them. I've been on them for 2 weeks now. Started 1st week on 1 now im on 2. Only gonna do 3 weeks I think. But to be honest with you I don't really feel or see much difference whilst on em. I'm not looking to gain much weight. I started at 166 now I'm 170. Plus I'm not really eating loads either for weight gain.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Phill said:


> Hey Splint, how long between cycles are you leaving it? London and maybe others don't seem to be leaving it very long between, as I've read 12 weeks between PH cycles....
> 
> (sorry to hijack, but I'm sure the OP would like to know this anyway)


Anecdotally says 6-8 weeks inbetween PH cycles.

It's been almost 2 months for me, im back on em next week for a 3 week cycle.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

ok, cheers for that splint mate.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

time on v time off definitely doesnt work for orals..

in fact time on v time off pushes it for anyone..even if its just the mental side of things that need more of a break...

just my opinion :becky:

so ive found out thru my time on here watching people get carried away...

can get very messy...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Im gonna get my bloodwork rechecked, see where im at.

Im hoping my liver functions, and hopefully my HDL cholesterol have come up to a somewhat respectable level.

I think thats probably the best way to judge whether you should be doing anything at all.


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Summary for nolva on t-bulletsif u feel your susseptable to gyno then

take nolva from start,

if unsure take nolva from the first symptoms

? how long on both counts should nolva be taken

and in what doses. 20mg 40mg?

Were's best place to get bloods checked pre n post


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

With regards having blood tested. You will have to go to your Doctors. They might understand and be reasonable if you ask and tell them what you are doing, but they might be errr not very happy!


----------



## sniper300c (Sep 25, 2010)

as Phill says you gotta go to your docs for your bloods to be done, but atleast if you tell them it shows you are being cautious, so they cant be to pi$$sed with you asking


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

scoobylaw said:


> Summary for nolva on bullets
> 
> if u feel your susseptable to gyno then
> 
> ...


Like phill said, at your docs or at a hospital. I work in one, so perk of the job eh?

If you wanted to start from the very beginning then, something small like 10mg could work for you, may inhibit some of your gains though.

If signs appear and you wanna start during the cycle, 20mg will be sufficient, clomid could be a shout too(doses typically 100-50mg)! Usually you run nolva for a month.

The thing is, if your not highly sensitive to gyno then its unlikely its going to happen. Superdrol isn't really known for aromatase either, however, some people have had issues.

Have it on hand anyway though.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Im sick of hearing about these t-bullets lol sorry im sure they are mint etc just grating on me...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

fishfingers said:


> Im sick of hearing about these bullets lol sorry im sure they are mint etc just grating on me...


There are an awful lot of threads.

no doubt, if you used the search feature. Most questions answered already!!!

Product is good though.


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Fishfingers, I see where your comming from, but I guess it's a good product and promoted by a site sponsor.

The more people that do it, then the more info there is for people to decide whether or not PH's are for them!!

Splinter, cheers for the reply, it's appreciated


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

scoobylaw said:


> Fishfingers, I see where your comming from, but I guess it's a good product and promoted by a site sponsor.
> 
> The more people that do it, then the more info there is for people to decide whether or not PH's are for them!!
> 
> Splinter, cheers for the reply, it's appreciated


Yeah i see where you are coming from mate and your right, im just having a moan, must have been abit of PMT =P


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Fish fingers, what does your profile pic say under squat.

I love those piss-take images!!!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

SQUAT - Because somewhere out there, a girl is warming up with your max. Lol. Yeah it made me laugh, helps that she is super fit as well


----------

